# Help changed slave cylinder still no clutch



## Justinbel4 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a 05 Pontiac GTO 6spd. The clutch felt weak so i checked the clutch fluid and it was empty. I topped it off. The next day i had no clutch and no fluid. Found brake fluid below bell housing. So i changed the slave cylinder. Got everything back in and topped off master cylinder with fluid and pumped the clutch and bleed the line. Still no clutch, straight to the floor. Any ideas of maybe what i did wrong or if its the master cylinder that needs to be changed also.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you bleed the brakes, or the clutch??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You pumped the brakes to bleed the clutch?


----------



## Justinbel4 (Jun 16, 2010)

oh i re-read my post and no, i pumped my clutch to bleed it. haha sry.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you found brake fluid from the bell housing it was the slave and nothing to do with the master. I'll bet it isn't bled properly. The proper way to bleed the clutch is a two person job. 

1.You crack open the bleeder valve in the bell housing 

2. Have someone push the clutch and hold it to the floor

3. Tighten the bleeder screw

4. Have them release the clutch 

5. Crack the valve again and repeat all of the above.

You need to do that many times to get all of the little air bubbles out.

I have a remote bleeder on mine but this is where the hole is in the bell housing to find the bleeder right above where the clutch line goes in if you didn't know. The original nut comes up almost to the hole. Just don't drop the socket in there or you'll be pulling the trans again to get it out. . .


----------



## Justinbel4 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks very helpful...I will try it right after lunch and hope for the best.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sometimes that doesn't work, and when it doesn't I have a tool called a Phoenix Injector that pushes the fluid through backwards from the slave back up to the master. It really helps get the clutch working good when it has air trapped in the system. Been a life saver for me. You may be able to rent one from a local parts store.


----------

